# [Q] droid RAZR maxx



## Terry_blair (Aug 13, 2012)

Before I do anything, I just bought a RAZR maxx not the HD. Is it the same root ROM methods as the original RAZR? I understand the variants in carriers( I know not not to use a gsm ROM on a CDMA) as I previously owned a galaxy nexus vzw and have went through the root process before and flashed ROMs until I've tried them all.


----------



## Terry_blair (Aug 13, 2012)

Never mind I just found this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1840296


----------

